
   Zynga Was PayPal’s Second-Largest Merchant in 2009   - sinzone
http://www.insidesocialgames.com/2010/03/18/zynga-was-paypals-second-largest-merchant-in-2009/
======
jagtesh
Doesn't come of as a big surprise to me. Having worked for a social game
publisher, I can vouch for the fact that it's a growing industry _still_ in
its infancy. The internet is the new TV and having easy access to +300 million
users in one place (Facebook) has obvious benefits.

~~~
AmericanOP
Is the industry here to stay or are they manufacturing fads? Virtual pet
rocks?

~~~
jagtesh
It's definitely here to stay. Take for example Facebook gifts. Priced at just
$1, if 35,000 people buy an FB gift everyday (out of 400m and growing), it
translates into $1m of additional profit every month. We're talking about
massive economies of scale. Whoever gets on the boat now has a chance to enjoy
a near monopoly for sometime to come.

